

Simple blog builder in Python - mamal72
https://github.com/mamal72/python-simple-blog

======
mamal72
This is a simple python based blog builder using Flask. It has a simple CLI
script and can be used both as an app and as a static site builder. It's one
of my first Python projects. I'm learning this language so... It may be so
bad. :( xD

